# Idenitying knitting stitches



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello brilliant knitters! 

Can anyone help me with the patterns for these two different stitches. (I figure if anyone can, its someone from this forum!) I've looked through the yarn books I have and am unable to find something like it. 

Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

I love 'em, whatever they are! Hope someone can help.


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Neat stitches !! Wish I knew , hope somebody does ! Pretty yarn also .


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I especially like the bottom one


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know, but here are a couple of knit stitch sites:
http://freeknitstitches.com/slipstitchknitting.php
http://www.knittingfool.com


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Patty Sutter said:


> I don't know, but here are a couple of knit stitch sites:
> http://freeknitstitches.com/slipstitchknitting.php
> http://www.knittingfool.com


Wow! Thank you for those stitch sites. I may have found the second pattern on your second link. Could it be this?:

http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=244


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The first one is called "flying swallow".
http://make-handmade.com/2011/06/02/interesting-uzorchikthree/
Discussed here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-152134-1.html

Video:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Not identical, but very similar I think:

http://freeknitstitches.com/pattern.php?num=61&menu=5

Charted so you might be able to adjust a chart to your pattern?


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Gosh those are pretty. The top one looks like a fair isle but it maybe faux isle..I.e a MC and A variegated yarn for the CC. But I don't know the specific pattern. I'll be watching for that. By the way where did the pictures come from? Maybe we could trace it back to a pattern?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is the second one called Grecian Plait Stitch.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/painted

Blog describing where stitch originated:
http://inspirationknits.wordpress.com/2014/03/21/painted-inspiration-found-at-agawa-canyon/

Stitch instructions:
http://knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=648


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> The first one is called "flying swallow".
> http://make-handmade.com/2011/06/02/interesting-uzorchikthree/
> Discussed here:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-152134-1.html
> ...


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

Patty Sutter said:


> I don't know, but here are a couple of knit stitch sites:
> 
> http://freeknitstitches.com/slipstitchknitting.php
> 
> Thank you for this site! I found a couple stitches I'm anxious to try ... Lo


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> Here is the second one called Grecian Plait Stitch.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/painted
> 
> ...


That's the one! Thank you very much!!


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you everybody for your help with this! I knew I was coming to the right place!

Now...I just have to attempt the instructions, but I'm up for the challenge. I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> Here is the second one called Grecian Plait Stitch.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/painted
> 
> ...


It is worth going to the second link above and reading the blog entry. I have a copy of the 1943 book she refers to, which was republished by Dover in 1972. If anyone else has this book, the Grecian Plait Stitch is on page 83. It was definitely creative of this Ravelry designer to take such an old stitch pattern and select a modern, i.e. varigated, yarn to knit it up in. What a combination!


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

I like both pattern stitches. Plan to use soon.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

BonnieMcC said:


> Wow! Thank you for those stitch sites. I may have found the second pattern on your second link. Could it be this?:
> 
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/StitchDetail.aspx?StitchID=244


What on EARTH is "wyib" though?!?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> What on EARTH is "wyib" though?!?


It means "with yarn in back", usually an instruction when your yarn is situated in the front (such as after a purl), to relocate it to the back before you do your next stitch. Sometimes the instruction will be written as "yb" or "ybk".

Opposite of "wyif" with yarn in front, "yf", "yfwd", instruction to move the yarn to the front when it was in the back following a knit stitch.


----------



## talbotsetters (Dec 21, 2013)

KroSha said:


> It means "with yarn in back", usually an instruction when your yarn is situated in the front (such as after a purl), to relocate it to the back before you do your next stitch. Sometimes the instruction will be written as "yb" or "ybk".
> 
> Opposite of "wyif" with yarn in front, "yf", "yfwd".


Now THOSE I recognise! Thanks


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

talbotsetters said:


> Now THOSE I recognise! Thanks


  :thumbup:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I believe the first one is called a "swallow"


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Those are lovely! I've gone thru several of the links posted, bookmarked them, and will go copy the instructions to try on a future project.
Marge


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

youtube video


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

You can buy the mitten pattern here.

http://www.lucyneatby.com/index.php?specific=1000192

I posted this a few minutes ago but I think I did it in the wrong thread. Probably some confusion there now, but I don't know where it is. LOL


----------



## karen777 (Oct 20, 2013)

O boy another stitch to try....love them. Not to sabotage this post but 2 min ago someone had an avatars of a purse. Now when I went back to inquire about it, it was gone. can Anyone help.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

karen777 said:


> O boy another stitch to try....love them. Not to sabotage this post but 2 min ago someone had an avatars of a purse. Now when I went back to inquire about it, it was gone. can Anyone help.


Members can change their avatar instantly. If you see something you like, even if you think you're going to get back to it later, put them on your buddy list before you navigate away. Do you know how to do that? If not, PM me and I'll help you with it. Put it here, if you don't know how to PM.

You might find the person by posting a new topic and make the title very specific, such as "Did you just change your purse avatar (today)?" Put it under the heading of general chit chat.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my! These are lovely!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

misellen said:


> You can buy the mitten pattern here.
> 
> http://www.lucyneatby.com/index.php?specific=1000192
> 
> I posted this a few minutes ago but I think I did it in the wrong thread. Probably some confusion there now, but I don't know where it is. LOL


Misellen, Thank you for the link, it will be great to see this stitch [swallow] done ; I'll be positive and say when I get around to using it. LOL. 
I think I can help you with how to find your post; if you go the top of the page [that's where I see it on my mac laptop] the last link is My Posts. Click on that and you will find it and where it was posted by going down the list if need be [I don't know when you will see this thread again]


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Today piaemn posted a hat pattern that looks very much like the second photo. take a look:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-247663-1.html


----------

